# Planning and prepping for '15. Where are you going, and how are you getting ready for



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll be heading to Wyoming next fall for Mule deer. I plan on putting in some hours at the range to get a better feel for my new rifle. Also, I got a gym membership that I actually plan on using this time to make sure I'm in shape for the mountains. 
So that's my plan. Anyone else planning a hunt? Where to, and what are you doing to get ready?


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I will be going back to Montana again for a 2 week Elk hunt, I am applying for moose too, but probably wont draw that, don't have enough points to draw that tag yet.
I do most of my practice right in my yard, I have a 200 yard range set up, starting in June, I will shoot a few rounds at-least every other week.
and there is a farm down the street that I can practice out too 500 yards, that I use a few times too.
I try to workout 3 times a week year around, on my Elliptical, treadmill, Total gym and ride my bike when the weather allows. 
and starting August 1, I try to start working out everyday.

Only 287 more days and I will be on my way.

Kevin


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, I will not be able to go anywhere this year 

But I will encourage you to seriously endeavor to get in the best physical condition you can. Our 2014 Wilderness Montana hunt took all I had and I thank the Good Lord that I had taken the time and effort to get in shape. Although my buddy and I were the oldest ones in camp, our guide continually spoke in amazement about how we were able to keep going in the rough, mountainous terrain. We made it out all 8 days in contrast to a much younger hunter that only made it out 4 out of eight days. Our performance must have been out of the ordinary as the guide has referenced it in multiple e-mails since our return.

I was thinking that I might be able to make it back to Montana but evidently when I told the wife that 2014 was a once in a lifetime trip she took my word on it - my trial balloon for 2015 met with an instant and fervent death. :sad:


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

buckykm1 said:


> Only 287 more days and I will be on my way.


I'm down to 299 days! It's approaching fast, and I know I have a lot of work ahead of me.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Working on a possible new lease in the number 1 B&C county in NE, so dealing with that and trying to tie it up right now. 

I walked over 700 miles last year and headed to FL shortly to get on track to do that many miles again, or maybe a few more, this year. Lots of long distance shooting opportunities in NE, so I practice shooting up to 400 yards, off and on, over the summer. 

Can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

The Doob said:


> Unfortunately, I will not be able to go anywhere this year
> 
> But I will encourage you to seriously endeavor to get in the best physical condition you can. Our 2014 Wilderness Montana hunt took all I had and I thank the Good Lord that I had taken the time and effort to get in shape. Although my buddy and I were the oldest ones in camp, our guide continually spoke in amazement about how we were able to keep going in the rough, mountainous terrain. We made it out all 8 days in contrast to a much younger hunter that only made it out 4 out of eight days. Our performance must have been out of the ordinary as the guide has referenced it in multiple e-mails since our return.
> 
> I was thinking that I might be able to make it back to Montana but evidently when I told the wife that 2014 was a once in a lifetime trip she took my word on it - my trial balloon for 2015 met with an instant and fervent death. :sad:


 
I could have sworn that you were the fellow who won that raffle for the 2015 Montana elk hunt, and wasn't part of the grand prize a new scope or rifle? 

I would love to go to Wyoming for elk but the pps required where I want to go appear to have gone up. If my son can get some time off maybe back to Newfoundland for moose or maybe Wyoming for antelope and deer. 

I try to get in shape the old fashion way. I use my snow scoop on the driveway, need it at least two or three times a week most winters. In summer I use my push mower if I haven't been walking around in the woods all day. If I end up going to Newfoundland again I will work out on some stairs several times a week for the last several weeks. FM


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Will be hunting elk in Colorado this fall. Need to lose 20# and shoot often. Starting tomorrow to lose weight and getting on the bike.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

kbb3358 said:


> Will be hunting elk in Colorado this fall. Need to lose 20# and shoot often. Starting tomorrow to lose weight and getting on the bike.


My target weight loss is a bit more than yours, but I start Tuesday.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

It is doable fellas' - I lost 40#'s from Feb to Sept mostly by hiking with my pack/rifle. I was up to 11.5 miles per trip just before we left.

Now comes the real challenge - trying to keep it off with out the motivation that a mountain hunt provides. The gym really sucks when your near 60 :tdo12:


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Cabo in March, April Ontario Steelhead fishing, North Dakota October Ducks/Geese/Swans/Pheasant..... Then its either head back to Indiana for Rut Bow hunting or week of Alaska Adventure in there but that all depends on whether I draw any of the draw hunts up there or strikeout.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW, that's a great line up:woohoo1:


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm going to give Ohio public land a try the first week of Nov. I haven't decided on a county yet but I'm in the process of narrowing it down to a certain trac of land. Then I have to get topo maps and do as much online scouting as I can before a spring scouting trip. 

Getting in shape is def on the agenda too! I hear the hills can be a work out if you're not prepared for them...which I'm not.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

The Doob said:


> It is doable fellas' - I lost 40#'s from Feb to Sept mostly by hiking with my pack/rifle. I was up to 11.5 miles per trip just before we left.
> 
> Now comes the real challenge - trying to keep it off with out the motivation that a mountain hunt provides. The gym really sucks when your near 60 :tdo12:



The Doob
You just need to point out that 40 pound weight lose to your Wife.
Elk hunting will give you the motivation to keep the weight off.
in turn you will live longer and be a happier husband. lol
it can't hurt to try.
you may want to consider DIY hunts too, they are a lot cheaper, and I think more fun. but they aren't for everyone.


Kevin


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

buckykm1 said:


> The Doob
> You just need to point out that 40 pound weight lose to your Wife.
> Elk hunting will give you the motivation to keep the weight off.
> in turn* you will live longer and be a happier husband.* lol
> ...


"Married men don't live longer, it just seems that way". Author Unknown


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Forest Meister said:


> "Married men don't live longer, it just seems that way". Author Unknown


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Bucky,

Tried that - still got nowhere :lol:

I think I am more prepared now for DIY as I have a better understanding of the logistics of mountain hunting. That being said, I jumped at the opportunity for an outfitted hunt as I had had zero prior experience with that type of hunting. I had one chance, took my best shot and am grateful for the opportunity.

I am trying to muster as much enthusiasm for planning a trip for the wife and I - she deserves a nice one.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Forest Meister said:


> "Married men don't live longer, it just seems that way". Author Unknown




I guess that I am just a lucky Man.
My Wife totally supports my Elk hunting trips.
she even told me a month ago or so, that if I go on a hunt for 2 weeks, come home for 3 or 4 weeks, and want to go on another hunt she would be Okay with it.
I may have to do some checking on late season hunts in December or even January. 


Kevin


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

The Doob said:


> ............I am trying to muster as much enthusiasm for planning a trip for the wife and I - she deserves a nice one.


Time to think outside the box! 

A few years ago a friend and I wanted to go deer and elk hunting but due to a health related issue it was mandatory that my friend take his wife. After a bit of research we settled on western Colorado.

We found a reasonably priced motel with some amenities for the gals and the outfitter picked us up at the door every morning. My friend and I hunted while our wives hit up every out of the way tourist trap they could find in both Craig and Steamboat Springs. We were back every evening to take the ladies out to dinner at whatever interesting place they had found during the day or a place someone told them they should try. After we tagged out we even made a side trip to Vernal, Utah and visited the National Monument. If we would have taken another day Flaming Gorge would have been another place to take the ladies.

My friend and his wife flew to Denver and rented a car while the Mrs. and I drove out with the minivan so we could take meat and racks home. That also allowed us to stop any place we wanted both coming and going. We all had a ball and the ladies still talk about it. FM


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Forest Meister said:


> Time to think outside the box!
> 
> A few years ago a friend and I wanted to go deer and elk hunting but due to a health related issue it was mandatory that my friend take his wife. After a bit of research we settled on western Colorado.
> 
> ...



Very good area for elk. I'll be out there this coming fall.


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

I plan on going to norther Indiana bow hunting so when the weather starts to warm up I plan on shooting my bow more so I will be ready for the shot. I would also like to go to South Dakota for a rifle hunt for mule deer but I will have to see if my friend has room for me this year.


----------

